# Woodchuck or Groundhog-Hunter Orange?



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

When hunting groundhogs on private land is wearing hunter orange a requirement?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

From the hunting guide

You may not hunt with any device, or trap with any firearm, on any lands during daylight hunting hours from Aug. 15-April 30 unless you wear a hat, cap, vest, jacket or rain gear of highly visible orange color, commonly referred to as hunter orange. When hunting in any season with a license that authorizes the use of a firearm, you must wear hunter orange except as noted below. During the November firearm deer season, this law applies to all deer hunters, including those hunting with a bow and arrow. The garment featuring hunter orange must be the outermost garment and must be visible from all sides. Camouflage orange garments, with 50 percent or more of the surface in hunter orange, are legal.

Exception: This law does not apply to those hunting waterfowl, crow or wild turkey, or thoe engaged in the sport of falconry. It does not apply to archery or crossbow bear hunters or to those who are stationary and in the act of hunting bobcat, coyote or fox. Archery and crossbow deer hunters also are not required to wear hunter orange except during the youth firearm seasons, early antlerless firearm and the November firearm deer season.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37704-32270--,00.html


----------

